# Garage Christmas Ideas



## Pretengineer (Dec 5, 2011)

Folks/Garage Lovers,

I am stumped as to what to get my stepfather for Christmas. Him and my mother just got a new place with a (their first) garage which, he loves (naturally). So I am thinking for him, something in the garage would be a perfect gift.

He's not so much a home improvment guy as much as he is a car guy. Actually, he's crazy in to cars.

Any ideas?  I am trying to keep it around $100 or so. Unique tools or anything you can think of would be great.

Thanks... and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ecam (Dec 5, 2011)

How is he equipped now?  What jobs does he tackle on the cars?  Is there good lighting in the garage?  Drop light?  Jack/jack stands?  It is hard for family to shop for me too.  I'd look at what he does, and what he has.  Then make a shopping list from there.

Cordless, LED drop light
Cordless Drill
Funnel/drain pan
Screw driver set/wrench set

If the garage does not have good lighting, I'd start there.  I bought several 2 bulb 4 foot lamps for around 10 bucks a fixture.  Add a box of "day light"  bulbs, and help him install.  If he has minimal lighting, you'd be remembered every time he turns on the light switch.


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2011)

If he is really into a specific type of car, you could also find a lighted sign (or clock) with the car logo on it so he could hang it in the garage.


----------



## Pretengineer (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys. Initially, I started shopping for him in the lighting department as per the suggestions above (turns out the lighting in his garage is quite bad). However, I wound up dropping that and picking him up a 4 1/2" DeWalt Ginder on Amazon.com. The $180 grinder was over half off (just less than $90). What's more, they are running a promo taking $25 off the checkout price if you spend over $100 on DeWalt.. Needless to say, I threw in some extra disks too. When it was all said and done, I bought $200 worth of DeWalt grinding equipment for $77. I just had to share. I hope someone looking for a good deal on a grinder reads this today.


----------



## havasu (Dec 11, 2011)

Having a DeWalt grinder will surely put a smile on his face. I know it would put a smile on my face!

Happy Holidays


----------

